# to judge somebody



## gntlstp

Hi, 

How would you put "_*judge*_" in Chinese, as in _"Just be yourself; I won't *judge* you." _or _"Are you *judging* me? That's not nice."_ etc. 

The meaning in English is easily understood. But I wonder what its counterpart term in Chinese is, if at all.

Thank you.


----------



## Lamb67

*judge 对 谁谁有成见*


----------



## BODYholic

This is a difficult word to translate in Chinese. If you search '_*judge*_' in any Chinese dictionaries, chances are they will return words like '判断', '断定', '评估', '评定' & more. These are definitely the rightful translations but they are rarely apply on people.

In your scenario, you may use "评判" or '批判' (批判 carries the meaning of criticize). Then again, these words are more literal than colloquial.

_"Just be yourself; I won't *judge* you." - We have a common saying for this. "做你自己就好,我不会_带 戴_有色眼镜看你的"_

_"Are you *judging* me? That's not nice."_  - In this case, you may use the above 2 recommended words but, personally, I don't use than them in day-to-day conversation. I would rather "你现在是在说我吗？这样很不应该。"


----------



## Daffodil100

gntlstp said:


> How would you put "_*judge*_" in Chinese, as in _"Just be yourself; I won't *judge* you." _or _"Are you *judging* me? That's not nice."_ etc.


 

我不想对你说三道四。

你在对我说三道四吗？这样可不好。

Judge, 在我看来是指任意地评价某人，常常不负责任地，常常是从个人的主观或个人情情感来评价一个人。 judge不一定是对某人有不好的看法。

*说三道四*拼音：shuō sān dào sì；含贬义解释：形容不负责任地胡乱议论。


----------



## Lamb67

你不要紧张，我不拿老眼光看人。
对我求全责备的话，就不好了。


----------



## jedediah

This is a very interesting topic. BODYholic did a great job. 

"to judge" in this context means "to 说三道四" or "to 评头论足". It's just that when you confront another person with this, you don't normally say such words. Hence, BODYholic's phrasing is very good. 

Alternatives:

_"Just be yourself; I won't *judge* you." - "做你自己就好,我不会对你说三道四的。"_

_"Are you *judging* me? That's not nice." - “_你在说我吗？这样不太好吧_。” _

sorry, didn't see Daffodil100's comment in time


----------



## Jerry Chan

BODYholic said:


> _"Just be yourself; I won't *judge* you." - We have a common saying for this. "做你自己就好,我不会带有色眼镜看你的"_



  I like this one.

But note that it should be 戴


----------



## BODYholic

Jerry Chan said:


> But note that it should be 戴



人有失蹄 (笑).
I've edited my post. Thank you.


----------



## 82riceballs

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Hi all,

In English, we often say to not "judge" someone, ie don't assume things about how they got to where they are.

For example, "don't judge her for becoming a prostitute." (maybe she's saving money to help raise her younger siblings)

Or "don't judge 出國又回國的人" (it's common in Taiwan for people to judge those who returned to Taiwan after studying abroad, thinking 國外待不下才回來的)

I think I've seen 評斷 used like "judge", eg 評斷酒家女?? Are there any other ways to express this idea? Eg 不要對出國又回國的人投以～～

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Skatinginbc

馬太福音7:1:「不要論斷別人，免得被人論斷。」 (Matthew 7:1: “Judge not lest ye be judged.”)

「論」是「論罪」、「蓋棺論定」的「論」, 也就是「推斷判定」的意思。

國語辭典.論斷：「在未掌握事情的來龍去脈前，不宜主觀地論斷誰是誰非。」

有一個符合英文原義，但不常見的說法：「判論」。 該詞見於林語堂≪勵志人生≫：「你是否常憑初次印象判論別人？」


----------



## SimonTsai

82riceballs said:


> [D]on't judge her for becoming a prostitute.


不要因為她是妓女，就認為她一定怎樣。


> [D]on't assume things about how they got to where they are.


You can say that again.


----------



## albert_laosong

I don't think there is a fixed word or phrase in Chinese that can be a perfect match for "judge".
in different contexts, we may say "不要轻易评论/下结论/下论断”， “不要对别人品头论足” ，“有偏见” etc.


----------



## stephenlearner

In Chinese Christian circle, it is the norm to use “论断”.


----------

